# Need head badge removal advice



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2011)

What's the best way to get the head badge pins out of an old frame? And the best way to remove a head badge from another frame without destroying it? Can the pins be re-used? Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never done this on a headbadge but I have on other parts with great success. If you have a dremel, take a small grinder tip and slot the push rivet head to be taken out with a screwdriver. Takes a steady hand on the small head but involves no contact with the headbadge which would be a more difficult replace than the rivets which you can probably pick up a handful of for a few dollars.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 27, 2011)

That's exactly what I have done with headbadges- use a Dremel carbide disc to cut a slot, and then unscrew the rivets.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2011)

Huh, would never have thought of that! Will give it a try. Thx.


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 27, 2011)

The best way i know is,if your fork is off you can see the pins from the inside,next remove the bearing cups.using a piece bar i use 1/2 inch by 6 inches long, wedge the bar against the pin frome the inside and gently tapp on the end. that should force the pin out with a few light taps.Then i use some small cutters to finish removing the pins,very effective without touching the badge and causing some heartache.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 27, 2011)

I've tried that, and only had it work a couple of times out of 10.  Probably my technique, but the pins would not budge.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 28, 2011)

I've removed headbadge rivets just like Dxmadman said, only I used a 'fulcrum' inside the headtube, this gives all of the force needed to remove them - it's worked everytime......so far.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2011)

Got 'em! Used a big tube extension and hammer and popped the caps off from inside, and the pins pulled out nicely. Thanks all!
Now... what do you use to put a new badge on??


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> Got 'em! Used a big tube extension and hammer and popped the caps off from inside, and the pins pulled out nicely. Thanks all!
> Now... what do you use to put a new badge on??




I use a small brass furniture hammer,if its a really fancy expensive badge i even tape the face so nothing gets mared,push the pins trough the badge and lay on the head tube the pins should go in just enough to hold the badge on, then give em a few light taps,just dont do this on the lawn or a messy garage,so if ya drop a pin you could find it.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you re-using the pins you took out? In my case, I do not have the back "caps", or whatever held them on from the back. They flew. I still have the pins, but what would keep them from pulling back out? Do you use a spot of glue somewhere?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 31, 2011)

On my Schwinns that have the starburst badge I use a little latex caulk to put them back on.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 2, 2011)

I think that's what I'll do, thanks!


----------

